# Pick A Number.................



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Had some very very good fortune at the bar meet today.

sO sHARING........don't you hate it when ppl have caps on

Pick a number between 1-250. Choose a number someone else has chosen already and your number does not count

Perhaps by Sunday night I will reveal the winner. What is it? Secret but its not cheap and you wear it!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

69 please James

only wishful thinking of course


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2007)

13 COS IM THAT LUCKY


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

11









Cheers James, I love games like this


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

32


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

42 please









Cheers,

Gary


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

15 for me please

Cheers.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

61


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

229 please James.










Julian L


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

19


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

57 and why not?


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

128


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

I like this game...

50 please

Thank you


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm going for a 147 (in my dreams).


----------



## TikTok (Mar 26, 2006)

116 same as my number of posts


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

ummmmm 29 please.

Roger


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

johnny 77..........please


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

TikTok said:


> 116 same as my number of posts












...does that mean you're not going to post anything else until this is over?


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

busy buggers


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

249? or any number that hasnt been taken between 1 - 250.

nah 249.

good thread very comunity spirited of you.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

101, if you know where my nickname comes from you'll understand.


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

68 ...

The suspense is killing me ...


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

213 thanks


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

90

ta

sam


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

154 for me thanks


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

78 please


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

17 for me (would have gone for 69 but way to slow)

cheers

andrew


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

120 for no reason


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Lucky 7 for me please James!!

Cheers

Mark


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

_135_

Cheers james

johjn


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

55 please James,


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Has to be 222

Alasdair


----------



## simonlincs (Jan 13, 2007)

66 James

don't understand but it seems fun -

Simon


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

98 please James

Thanks for the opportunity, I think stuff like this is great!


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Very intresting









208 

Mike


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Can someone pick a number for Mrcrowley (Paul)?

Might cheer him up a bit (especially if he wins!)


----------



## JOHNB (Jun 21, 2006)

*221* for me please


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

22


----------



## 1967stu (Jul 22, 2007)

The Big 40. Just reached it.







to me


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Number 72 for me please....


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

26


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

248, thankyou.

Later,

William


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

BTW I emailed My Roy the number so I cannot change it nor will I look through the numbers until late tomorrow aft, later night for you over there!


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

180

for me James

Dave S


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

langtoftlad said:


> Can someone pick a number for Mrcrowley (Paul)?
> 
> Might cheer him up a bit (especially if he wins!)


Yep someone attend to that please, can be anyone who already picked just mark the post Paul's number.

Just for Mr. Paul please


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

James said:


> langtoftlad said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone pick a number for Mrcrowley (Paul)?
> ...


Put him down for 88

And hoping he gets on the road to recovery soon 

Mike


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Can I have 111, cheers Hippo


----------



## jcalka (Jan 6, 2007)

I'll try my wife's luck number...

15


----------



## jcalka (Jan 6, 2007)

...I guess 15 was already picked

5


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Hey, this is fun!

Put me up for number 246


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Yep, we need some fun around here. 

I'll go for number 4, but I'm hoping number 88 wins it and the old bugger assigned to it gets well very soon and wins the prize.

I'm warning you MrCrowley, my left leg still works and it isn't ashamed of kicking arse when it has to.  I may fall over though, my right leg is somewhat compromised (wank).

I'll have to sit down and kick you then.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

So will make Sunday 5:20PM EST (24hrs) from post time the cut off


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

lol chuckles, fine bunch!! no one asked

At the bar meet I sold a couple of 50's pieces still in packaging a couple Chronograph Suisse from my stash, still have one for me. You have no idea what these went for.

So giving something I had up here for sale, sharing the good fortune............................

Will come on its tropics strap, hey I'm keeping the 2pc nato!!!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thats a beauty James!

Congrats on the luck, and very kind of you to offer the competition.

I'll take number 12 please.


----------



## MikeM (Jun 21, 2003)

Mornin all 59 for me please

MikeM


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Woo! Everybody loves a raffle!

167 for me.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

110 for me please


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello James,

Number 6 please,thank you.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

141 please, cheers james for the comp


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm the only one not to say thank you when I posted my number, sorry about that. I got called away when posting and had to hit the 'add reply' button rather swiftly. Anyway now things are a little more relaxed I can be polite and say thanks, this is a great idea, nothing like a raffle to shake us all into life.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Number 16 for me Jim please. Thanks mate.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

159 please,had to go through all the outher numbers and write them down.

cheers bowie


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

70 please

James yu are the nicest guy I never ever met around the earth, and yu have the nicest watch collection I never ever saw and...









Thks for this funnt/easy game

Bertrand


----------



## Rusty (May 3, 2006)

47 please


----------



## Hanky (Jun 29, 2007)

*24* Please.

Have read all posts and this number seems to be available?

Very community spirited. :thumbsup

Thanks

John


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

Stan said:


> Yep, we need some fun around here.
> 
> I'll go for number 4, but I'm hoping number 88 wins it and the old bugger assigned to it gets well very soon and wins the prize.
> 
> ...


This would be a popular win here and elsewhere


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

99 Please for me, and thanks James for a great idea and so generous on your part.

Cheers, John


----------



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

Wow! 37 for me then, please!


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

rondeco said:


> Double Nickel _55_


 ron, i'm fairly certain that _55_ has already gone

john


----------



## djacks42 (Nov 21, 2005)

what a generous offer!

160 for me please....ta.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Thankyou James, great offer!

I'll go with the classic "73"

73's de Mel GM6JAG (Ham Radio Op's Goodbye in Morse Code)


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

70 already gone Ron. May I suggest yu 1? lol



rondeco said:


> johnbaz said:
> 
> 
> > rondeco said:
> ...


----------



## Daniel Coffey (Jul 22, 2007)

If you don't mind a new-to-watches guy posting, 134 please. Thanks.

I've been lurking for a couple of weeks and I must admit you are all a fun and friendly bunch! I have just got into cleaning and basic repairs to vintage wind-ups, so I hope you all don't mind the calls for advice and help when (inevitably) soething tiny goes spoing or snap.









Cheers,

Daniel.


----------



## neil_s (May 29, 2006)

*177* Please.

Thanks,

Neil


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

mmmmmmmmmm 34 please.


----------



## neil_s (May 29, 2006)

used numbers so far ...

4,Stan,

5,jcalka

6,Russ Cook

7,Sparky

11,Jasonm

12,JonW

13,Timetraveller

15,thunderbolt

16,Ventura

17,mutley

19,Jonmurgie

22,11oss

24,Hanky

26,colinryan

29,Roger

32,PhilM

34,williamsat,

37,trumpetera,

40,1967stu,

42,Agent orange,

47,Rusty,

50,langtoflad,

55,chris l,

57,Rinaldo1711,

59,MikeM,

61,Russ,

66,simonlincs,

68,terius,

69,pg tips,

70,tranber

72,Running_man,

73,mel,

77,ditchdiger

78,philjopa

88,Mrcrowley

90,sssammm

98,limey

99,plumsteadblue

101,strange_too

110,mrteatime

111,hippo

116,TikTok

120,Larry from Clagary

128,Robert

134,Daniel Coffey

135,johnbaz

141,pugster

147,hotmog

154,mach 0.0013137

159,bowie

160,djacks42

167,quoll

177,neil_s

180,dave993cars

208,MIKE

213,Bladerunner

221,JOHNB

222,Alas

229,Julian latham

246,knuteols

248,William_Wilson

249,jaslfc5


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Can I have a go with 174 please?

Ta very much.

(Should have made it 1-1000; with this amount of interest you might even have beaten the F1 thread.)


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

in the case members guess 1 number above and 1 number below will go to the one who is one number below (without going over), only fair way I guess was going to say first post but this is more fair, otherwise closest gets it regardless if over or under, have not looked at the numbers yet. same rules as the strap thing I did at Xmas

lol just noticed a tally was made


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

221 for me please James









Doh!!! 220


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

What the heck - 105 for me.

Thanks James, good compo!


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

OK...how 'bout 190?

Thanks James...you help keep this place kicking.

And thanks to Neil for the tally...much appreciated.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

SharkBike said:


> OK...how 'bout 190?


Florida eh, might as well be southern Canada in the winter


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

SharkBike said:


> OK...how 'bout 190?
> 
> Thanks James...you help keep this place kicking.
> 
> And thanks to Neil for the tally...much appreciated.










Being that you're from Florida, I'm surprised you didn't pick 195 (i.e. I95 or Florida Interstate Hwy 95 for those of you on the other side)


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

9 Please


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Number 20 please


----------



## heartyparty (Nov 12, 2006)

114 for me please!

Cheers - tension mounting.....

;-)

hp


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Cheers James, great idea.

172 for me please if its still available, otherwise closest number to it.

Cheers again

Matt


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

hmm 21 minutes to go, must have shower been out biking


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

well I have not looked at the numbers to see who is closest yet.

any members who pic 1 over and 1 under the number it will go to the one under as stated earlier, same as Xmas, fair enough. otherwise its closest to it by count

brb


----------



## neil_s (May 29, 2006)

Latest...

4	Stan

5	jcalka

6	Russ Cook

7	Sparky

9	Daveinspain

11	Jasonm

12	JonW

13	Timetraveller

15	thunderbolt

16	Ventura

17	mutley

19	Jonmurgie

20	thorpey69

22	11oss

24	Hanky

26	colinryan

29	Roger

32	PhilM

34	williamsat

37	trumpetera

40	1967stu

42	Agent orange

47	Rusty

50	langtoflad

55	chris l

57	Rinaldo1711

59	MikeM

61	Russ

66	simonlincs

68	terius

69	pg tips

70	tranber70

72	Running_man

73	mel

77	ditchdiger

78	philjopa

88	Mrcrowley

90	sssammm

98	limey

99	plumsteadblue

101	strange_too

105	ESL

110	mrteatime

111	hippo

114	heartyparty

116	TikTok

120	Larry from Clagary

128	Robert

134	Daniel Coffey

135	johnbaz

141	pugster

147	hotmog

154	mach 0.0013137

157	rondeco

159	bowie

160	djacks42

167	quoll

172	mattjg01

174	Who. Me?

177	neil_s

180	dave993cars

190	SharkBike

208	MIKE

213	Bladerunner

220	nursegladys

221	JOHNB

222	Alas

229	Julian Latham

246	knuteols

248	William_Wilson

249	jaslfc5


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Was really close there for a bit.

Thanks to all who joined in and those who support Roy. Was all in fun so no hard feelings, there can only be 1 taker of the piece though. No one hit the number bang on.

number is 173............

So that makes it "172 mattjg01"

I will though toss a strap in the mail to "174 Who. Me?" as he was close but just over

dinner time calls me, have a good eve all










Strap looks better than the pic and is great on vintage pieces or new, brown or black. I use these on my own and was just changing a bunch to them


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

What a fantastic idea this has been and it shows just how many people do look at the forum, many thanks James for a good time.

Cheers, John


----------



## neil_s (May 29, 2006)

Congrats to the winner!

Thanks to James for the bit of excitement!!!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

no probs guys, some mid summer excitement


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

James said:


> Was really close there for a bit.
> 
> Thanks to all who joined in and those who support Roy. Was all in fun so no hard feelings, there can only be 1 taker of the piece though. No one hit the number bang on.
> 
> ...


OMG, to think I almost missed this post







.

I'm speechless....


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Congratulations to the winner, and many thanks to James for a wonderful gesture and brightening up not only mine, but a lot of people's weekend.

Cheers mate.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

or this strap, still have some from a show I grabbed some of these at, hate shows spend too much money. now dinner


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Bloody hell, your internet connection goes down for a couple of days and look what you miss









Thanks for doing this James, its members like you who make this forum such a great place to be.

Congratulations Matt


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

A very nice gesture,congratulations to the winner and to James for being a good guy


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks for the chance James, it's a great idea and very kind gesture. Congratulations to the winners.

Regards,

Andrew.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Off line all day otherwise I would have had a guess - I wouldn't have won though!!!!

Great post James. Thanks for being such a good sport.

Rob


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

What a sport you are, James, for brightening up our sodden summer; truly a diamond geezer - and well done Matt.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Thank you James a lovely thought.,congratulations to the winner.

Russ.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks for the fun James, and congratulations to Matt!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

All the best guys! Again all in fun, a quick 24 hour raffle.


----------



## TikTok (Mar 26, 2006)

I just missed that by 77

Well done James and Matt


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

TikTok said:


> I just missed that by 77
> 
> Well done James and Matt


And the runner up


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks for the raffle James and congratulations Matt


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Well done both James and Matt


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Congratulations Matt! Wear it in good health.

Good work James.

and special thanks of course to our sponsor........


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks for the chance James, good luck to Matt, wear it with pride!









Funny I thought about 173, but picked 73 - this is just like our luck so far with the Lottery


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Congratulations Matt & well done James


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Oo, thanks James. Haven't won anything in a while, that strap is lovely.

Wondered what the PM was about when I logged in. Will respond from home, later.

And I'm glad i didn't go with 74, which is what I'd thought of first.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks James for the Raffle, it was good fun.

Congrats to the winners.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Congratulations Matt









Also nice one James for being such a gent


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Congrats Matt and many thanks James for a fun competition.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Mr. Matt will get his Friday or Saturday, Mr Who.Me who is Mr.Late will not









takes a full week shipping on Monday here!


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Aww I missed all the fun







nice one James  .

Congratulations Matt. I was hovering over that one on the sales forum till James pulled it and saved my money for me.

Toby


----------



## simonlincs (Jan 13, 2007)

James

top man, thanks for making RLT forums just that bit extra special

simon


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Great fun - brill idea - superb generosity - well done the winner


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice one James good for a laugh mate


----------

